# Cocking wrists to begin swing...



## alj003 (Oct 22, 2006)

I find that when I cock my wrists sideways to start my swing and keep the clubhead square, I get better contact on the ball. Instead of rotating my wrists up or down traditionally, I rotate them sideways, the iron still points to the target and I feel it makes me rotate my body fully. Is there anyone else who does something like this or am I completely weird??? I mean it works, it also makes the clubface stay square through impact as well as allow my hands to lead the club subconsciously....any tips, comments?


----------



## alj003 (Oct 22, 2006)

i mean i really dont see this taught anywhere, but it seems to work for me, i guess if it's not broke, dont fix it....i reach every checkpoint of an ideal swing, but I go through a different process to get there.


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

I have to do this as a practise routine cock my wrists so that they are parallel to me target line and swing back which enables me to have a full shoulder turn


----------



## Da Blade (Nov 11, 2006)

Read power golf and five fundamentals by Hogan (the man) and figure it out, the hands do nothing more than hold the club, the wrists do NOT do anything other than straight up and straight down cocking motion, nothing on a sideways motion at all. They cock automatically if you swing correctly, it is a totally unconscious manuever

5.4 handicap. Putting is killing me, I need a brain transplant


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

cortsongolf said:


> With my students, novice to tour pro, the best way to think with ANY putt over 10 feet (that's right only 10 feet) is to concentrate on getting the ball into a 5 foot circle. If you get 2 1/2 feet from the cup consider it a MAKE! This mentality takes the pressure off your putting. If you follow this simple rule you'll rarely 3 putt again. I play everyday and typically can expect 1 3 putt a week. I just finished my short game book manuscript and I call that 5 foot target the "kiddie pool". If you hit the kiddie pool from 10 feet and out you are going to be one tough customer to beat.


Wow i have to try that tomorrow


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

cortsongolf said:


> With my students, novice to tour pro, the best way to think with ANY putt over 10 feet (that's right only 10 feet) is to concentrate on getting the ball into a 5 foot circle. If you get 2 1/2 feet from the cup consider it a MAKE! This mentality takes the pressure off your putting. If you follow this simple rule you'll rarely 3 putt again. I play everyday and typically can expect 1 3 putt a week. I just finished my short game book manuscript and I call that 5 foot target the "kiddie pool". If you hit the kiddie pool from 10 feet and out you are going to be one tough customer to beat.


sounds like a great idea. mind if i borrow it?

(to late)


----------

